# How do you change your phone number in the driver profile?



## sjustice64 (Jul 28, 2016)

I signed up under one number, when I had one phone and one phone number. 

Now I use that number as another business line, and using my personal phone for the Uber app, however, no one can reach me nor can I reach anyone via text or phone.

Anyone know how to change the numbers?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Im pretty sure that's gonna require emailing uber support


----------



## sjustice64 (Jul 28, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> Im pretty sure that's gonna require emailing uber support


anyone know the support email off hand? Ive tried to find it but unable to. Thanks!


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

sjustice64 said:


> I signed up under one number, when I had one phone and one phone number.
> 
> Now I use that number as another business line, and using my personal phone for the Uber app, however, no one can reach me nor can I reach anyone via text or phone.
> 
> Anyone know how to change the numbers?


*Open up your Uber Partner App. and go to Accounts, tap "edit" under your picture and name.
You will then be able to make the changes you want.*


----------



## sjustice64 (Jul 28, 2016)

Horsebm said:


> *Open up your Uber Partner App. and go to Accounts, tap "edit" under your picture and name.
> You will then be able to make the changes you want.*


I am unable to populate and edit this field both in the phone app and on the computer. This is the trouble I am having.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

sjustice64 said:


> I am unable to populate and edit this field both in the phone app and on the computer. This is the trouble I am having.


*Have you emailed Uber about the situation ?*


----------



## sjustice64 (Jul 28, 2016)

Horsebm said:


> *Have you emailed Uber about the situation ?*


I cant find a valid email address.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

It's not THAT hard. You have to be willing to dig around and find what you need. Just saying.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

sjustice64 said:


> I am unable to populate and edit this field both in the phone app and on the computer. This is the trouble I am having.


*Try this email address; help.uber.com If you go to this web site you can get help with your account and your rides. I hope this helps you out.*


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

sjustice64 said:


> I am unable to populate and edit this field both in the phone app and on the computer. This is the trouble I am having.


so my original reply was correct


----------



## rotagilla (May 28, 2016)

Go to account on your phone. Click on edit under your pic/name. Click on the pencil in the upper right. Enter password. You can now edit everything.


----------



## SDUberX (Mar 10, 2015)

rotagilla said:


> Go to account on your phone. Click on edit under your pic/name. Click on the pencil in the upper right. Enter password. You can now edit everything.


Thanks rotagilla! I just installed the driver app on my other phone and was trying to figure out how to change the number. That little pencil is easy to overlook. Problem solved.


----------

